# What breeds do you think I am?



## Aa2z (Jun 27, 2013)

We just adopted this cutie today! The shelter says he's a hound mix. Thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## zoelynn13 (Oct 6, 2013)

He sort of looks like a beagle mix to me c: hard to say though. He's a cutie, whatever he is!


----------



## Aa2z (Jun 27, 2013)

We are almost 100% sure he's part Beagle and we think he's part Boxer or
Lab. He is a cutie &#55357;&#56835;


----------

